# Michigan Longbeard Video



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's how my turkey season ended:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very nice, congrats on you longbeard


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., congrats again. Is the bag limit 1 ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Glen on a great season.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice job!

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup, Rick. One in the spring and one of either sex in the fall. I don't hunt them in the fall, so this was it.

Thanks for the comments everyone. A short season of about an hour but who's complaining?

Joe wants to put the wings of the turkey on our decoy but I don't see the point. It works just fine the way it is. We'll see. I did have two wing feathers on it before I lost one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Glen. Great spur on that bird !


----------

